# One Day in DC



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello all, 

We are taking a trip to Virginia to see the SOs family in the Virginia Beach/Norfolk area over the 4th of July weekend and was thinking about taking a day to do DC. I think its about two hours, but don't know what to do, where to go, ect. 

I am really into history and would love to see the typical stuff--National Mall, various monuments, ect. But is there something I really NEED to see? Is there something I should do to avoid the tourists (having only 1 day and all)? 

Or maybe I can just spend the day shopping, stopping in at J Press and the Nordstrom Rack in Woodland (?):aportnoy:


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

It's a lot closer to 4 hours for the drive, but it would be worth. On the way you should check out Williamsburg (if you aren't planning for that already). Your best bet for a single day would be to stick with the Mall. At least your family can get a good view of the Lincoln Memorial, Washington Monument, White House, and Capitol in addition to visiting the Smithsonian. There just isn't enough time in 1 day to see much else.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

4 hours and then some with 4th of July traffic... Not to discourage you too much because DC is a lovely city, but not during the 4th of July holiday. It is hot and the busiest tourist time of the year. I wouldn't go near the monuments, downtown or anywhere else that would be the normal recommendations. Williamsburg is closer to virginia beach and may be more enjoyable considering the timing. Again, not trying to dissuade, just wanted to make you aware of what you'd be getting into.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

As a recent resident of DC and Norfolk, I would agree that a day trip at this time of year wouldn't be wise. Williamsburg, Yorktown, Jamestown are all very close by to Norfolk and each other and worth a visit. If you go to Jamestown, there are actually two sites: the first is the national park site and the second is a re-creation of the settlement. Both are worthwhile but different.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Maxnharry, how ya doing shipmate!

I also advise taking a trip to Annapollis.
John Paul Jones is there for the viewing, and USNA is a treat. I advise to go Bancrft hall.
A great treat, mids eat there, great SOS!

Also, the harbor there is beautiful. I recommend Middltons on the water. John Boy Adams and Ben Franklin did oysters there and a few beers.
William and Mary is a nice treat.
Seven Flags is there, great coasters.
DC I recommend the art museum, DC you need 2 days there. Georgetown is a nice trip.

If you are brave, Baltimore is fun!!!!!
Camden is a nice ball game, can meet Boog Powell doing his BBQ
The wharf there is nice, have the aquarium.
Baltimore is nice for crab!!!
Eastern shore of MD, 50 east, To eastern shore of MD.
I recommend Harris Crab house in Stenesville, MD

Best crab house in the country, according to the food channel. Cantlers crab house on the bay, severn river. Across from USNA, if you are there.

KENT MANOR INN is a nice, elegant place in Stevensville, has their own ghost, elegant dining, and a nice stop off if that way!!
Enjoy


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like this might be the best bet. I was under the assumption the trip was closer to 2 hours than 4 and have already heard about the notorious DC traffic. I think I would rather leave the car at home and leave the driving to the subway. I think there will be plenty to do between Billyburg, Y-Town and Jamestown. 

Now I just have to make the best use of my shopping time.


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

Just returned from the Hampton Roads area of VA. You are right, DC was way too far for a day trip. Did Williamsburg and found it Meh. It was certainly interesting, but I don't know, it was lacking something. Thought the shops at the other end of town were neat, there was an awesome men's shop (forgot the name), but they did have Gitman Bros shirts, Allen Edmonds shoes and tons of suits and sport jackets. 

VA Beach was awesome--clean, water was warm and suprisingly, beach was not entirely packed. Also got a quick tour of the Navy base with a vet and found out about the wonders of Dillards. All in all, I would give it a thumbs up. Probably will be going back in March.


----------

